# Going out of business



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello everyone. Due to Severe Arthritis my wife is not able to do many things anymore. She had a thriving soap making business. We have a wide variety of essential oils in bulk. I do not come on here much any more. If you so desire more info contact Dixie Flower all Natural Soap on the web as she has not taken down the web page as of yet. Thanks for your support:rock:


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

There are tons of destash groups on Fb for soapers if she needs to get rid of her supplies.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Just saw this post, and I see that her site is no longer active. Does she have any EO's left to sell?


----------



## jazzy13 (May 5, 2005)

any molds or oils left?


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

jazzy13 said:


> any molds or oils left?


Jazzy: this thread is 2 years old...


----------

